# 60# bow string...how many strands?



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been making all of my strings with 20 strands,and my cables with 24 strands of 452x. This has been working out fine for me. I have a set I built for my 70lb Drenalin with about a thousand shots on them and my spec's are still dead on.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I too build 20 on the string and 24 on the cables, works very well


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

what size center serving would you use for 24 strands of 452x


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

For 452X I use 22 strand strings and 24 strand cables unless advised otherwise ..


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*strings*

I do a lot of hunting bows set at 70 lbs, I do mine with 24 strands, most target bows that I do are with 20 strands all around


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

bowgramp59 said:


> what size center serving would you use for 24 strands of 452x


For 24 strand I use 0.018 62XS...For 22 strands I leave the "tail" under the length of the centre serve..This builds it up the same.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

special said:


> For 452X I use 22 strand strings and 24 strand cables unless advised otherwise ..


i do the same, im not worried about 1 or 2 fps gain of a 20 strand, i prefer good nock fit



special said:


> For 24 strand I use 0.018 62XS...For 22 strands I leave the "tail" under the length of the centre serve..This builds it up the same.


mine with 22 and .018 makes good nock fit with the few nocks ive tested myself and thats just the 22 strands, no extra pieces


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

alright well when i do my 60# single cam I will knock the strands down to 22 instead of the 24 strands I use for my 70# bow


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I use 22 strands with usually a 0.19 centre serving on my 3D bows and 24 strands & 0.14 centre serving on my field bows.

Both give me a good nock fit.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

it was weird when I took the old strings off my bow. The string was 20 strands and the cable was only 16 strands and was split yoke..... 16 makes me nervous..... I am making the new cable 24 and the string is 22. 

I got finished with the string .... man those long servings take forever!!!!!!


----------

